# Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2013)

Mal angenommen, ihr müsstet auch festlegen ein ganzes Jahr lang nur auf eine einzige Fischart zu angeln. Welche Fischart wäre es bei euch und fiele es euch schwer das "durchzuhalten"? 

Nun bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Killerschnauze (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Naja auf Grund der Schonzeiten bleibt da meist nur Karpfen oder Weißfisch übrig.

mfg
martin


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Barsch weil er mir am besten schmeckt :m


----------



## Moringotho (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

sers,

ganz klar auf karpfen.
und nein es würde mir überhaupt nicht schwerfallen 

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Hannoi1896 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Wo ist die Schleie?


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Im Prinzip praktiziere ich das schon seit Jahrzehnten, weil ich fast ausschließlich auf Hecht spinnfische ,aber immer auch die Beifänge,Barsch,Waller,Zander höchst willkommen sind!
Ich habe daher mal den Hecht markiert!

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Barsch - und man müsste mich noch nicht einmal großartig überwachen!


----------



## Brassmann (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Schleie?




Eben dies! Daher als Alternative die Brassen gewählt


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Moin,

Zielfisch wäre dann der Zander - dicke Barsche und Hecht als Beifang kommen dabei immer wieder vor, wäre nie langweilig |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Jose (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Barsch weil er mir am besten schmeckt :m




geht mir genauso.

(|kopfkrat aber warum dann "Zander Johnny"?|kopfkrat)


----------



## mirko1988 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Hecht, kommt in fast jedem Gewässer vor, schmeckt gut und lässt sich mit vielen Methoden fangen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

ich angel hir auch fast nur auf eine fischart #c barsch ist meistens beifang aber der hauptfisch ist und bleibt der hecht :vik:
bietet sich auch an hir auf dem bodden :vik:


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Barsch-schmeckt gut und lässt sich von der Posenrute bis zum Fliegenfischen fangen


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ganz klares Votum für den Döbel.

Ein absoluter Ganzjahresfisch, weit verbreitet, sehr anspruchsvoll und für wirklich jede Angelart ansprechend. Und wenn man halbwegs kochen kann, dann ist er auch ein guter Speisefisch. Ein Fisch, der auch ohne diese Abstimmung zu meinen absoluten Favoriten zählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Barsch..
Ganzjährig fangbar, in fast allen Gewässern in ausreichender Menge da, schmeckt..


----------



## potta0001986 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Hab mich für Wels entschieden weil das mein neuer Zielfisch ist Würde aber die Karpfenansitze und Hechtjagt vermissen
Michel


----------



## RedHead (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Bachforelle

weil sie gut aussieht, kämpft, schmeckt und (zumindest in meiner Region) in einer "optisch angenehmen" Umgebung zu finden ist

denn wenn ich´s mir aussuchen kann, dann angle ich lieber an ´nem kleinen Flüsschen als an einem groben Rhein


----------



## Seele (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Äsche fehlt  

Hab mal für Karpfen gestimmt weil nur immer 1 Rute auf Waller auslegen wäre mir auf Grund des Landes in dem ich fische zu langweilig. Bei freier Köderwahl und 2 oder 3 Ruten erlaubt wäre das wiederum kein Problem


----------



## siloaffe (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Bei mir wärs der Zander ich fische momentan eh zu 99% auf diesen. 

Da ich auch nur am Rhein angele fällt mir die Wahl recht leicht, Hecht und Barsch sind dabei immer gern gesehene Überraschungsgäste......


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

wenn ich mir das aussuchen müßte, ganz klar auf Meerforelle!
und dazu noch die passende jahreszeit auf s`ganze jahr bezogen |rolleyes


----------



## TheHecht (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Hecht ! Der Spaßfaktor ist hoch


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

barsch. mich müßte man aber berwachen. denn ohne meeresangeln geht irgendwie auch nicht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

HECHT, in meinem Hausgewässer ab Mai das ganze Jahr gut fangbar. 
Mal spinnfischen,schleppen oder mal mit Köfi,da geht das Jahr schnell rum.


----------



## WK1956 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ganz klar die Bachforelle. Da ich eh fast nur mit der Fliege fische ist das mein Lieblingsfisch und die Beifänge sind auch zahlreich vorhanden.


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ganz klar Hecht.


----------



## madpraesi (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Hallo

@Andal 
bitte was gibt es für ein gutes Rezept für den DÖBEL ?????

Danke und Gruß Christrian |wavey:


----------



## bacalo (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

....und ich gehe wegen der Abwechslung zum Angeln.

Da die vorhandene Auswahl immer noch recht groß zu sein scheint, freue ich mich unbändig, mal wieder am Wasser sein zu dürfen.


Nebenbei und nur am Rande:
Allrounder|kopfkrat, eher nicht. Einfach das - was mir in den Sinn kommt. Gerne auch als willkommene Stimmulanz während meines Berufsalltages|rolleyes.

Möge die Macht der zu beangelnden Fischart (und die örtlichen Begleitumstände) mit uns sein.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Andal
> bitte was gibt es für ein gutes Rezept für den DÖBEL ?????
> ...



Grillen. 

Den Fisch quer zur Längsachse häufig tief einschneiden. Mit einer Mischung aus handelsüblichem Fischgrillgewürz, zusätzlich Salz, Chilliflocken und fein gehaktem Knoblauch würzen. Etwas im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen. In eine Fischgrillzange geben und auf milder Glut gar und leicht knusprig werden lassen. Dabei immer wieder mal mit flüßigem Butterschmalz bepinseln.

Mahlzeit!


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Bin Allrounder durch und durch.
Barsch & Döbel würden zumindest vielseitige Methoden zulassen und ganzjährig befischbar sein. Und da der Barsch von den Beiden hier häufiger und in allen Gewässertypen vorkommt, ist er meine Wahl.

Ich vermute aber, nur eine Fischart zu befischen, wäre mir zu langweilig. Meine Lust am Angeln würde stetig nachlassen, ich es immer seltener praktizieren und mich voll und ganz auf Backfische konzentrieren.
:m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

passend zu  meinem nick ===> bachforellen


----------



## Ruff Raider (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Also ich befische das ganze Jahr nur eine Fischart   Karpfen :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Hecht, da mein Gewässer ein typisches Hecht Gewässer ist.
Da würde es kein Sinn machen gezielt auf eine andere Fischart zu angeln 

Und es gibt schlimmeres....:m


----------



## lsski (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Mir fehlt noch Wels Döbel Dorsch und ich kann sagen Hatte ich schon aber nicht ein Jahr einfach nur intensiev ein paar Monate ......... wenn es gut läuft und die anderen nix fangen, sondern  nur Ich, dann suche ich mir nach dem ich die Kniffe erklärt habe einen neuen Ziehlfisch aus.
Momentan ist es Zander mit Grundeln in Rhein angeln, was schon sehr gut klappt mir fehlt nur noch ein Großer....
Als nächstes kommt die Barbe über 5 kg aus der Hauptströmung.
Ich kenn da ne Stelle wo solche Fische zuhause sind.
vor 15 Jahren war das auf jeden fall so.....
Ein ganzes Jahr ist mir eigentlich zu langwierig und wenn sich die Ziehlfische Stapeln dann reizen sie mich nicht mehr.


----------



## Deep Down (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Im Endeffekt doch immer wieder Hecht! Ich kann einfach nicht anders!


----------



## phirania (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Bei mir ganz klar Hecht.
Jeder andere Beifang ist mir auch recht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Auch wenn er hier nicht aufgeführt ist, aber so im Gesamtpaket könnte ich mir einreden lassen, mal ein komplettes Jahr in Kona zu verbringen und mich ausschließlich dem Blue Marlin zu widmen.


----------



## Brummel (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ganz eindeutig Brasse, hier in der Gegend selten "nicht zu fangen" und überaus schmackhaft wenn man weiß wie. :m


----------



## Taskin (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Eindeutig den wels. Nach 5 jahren dauerkarpfenfischen hab ich so langsam aber sicher die schnauze von dem fisch voll und kein fisch  fasziniert mich so wie der wels


----------



## Fishing-Master (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ich würde ein ganzes Jahr auf Barsch Angeln,
da sie gut schmecken und man hat großen Spaß wenn sie an der 
Angel zappeln.


----------



## Jose (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

ich barsch.
warum?
lecker ist ein starkes argument, aber nicht ausschlaggebend für meine wahl.

mein migrationshintergrund ist der von der Sieg zum Rhein, beide NRW, urteutsches kepieht (credit an alle R-flamer :m)

die wahren gründe sind: dieser 'kumpel', der auf jeder pirsch sich zu wort meldete, ob wurm, made, spinner, wobbler und sogar fliege, diesen kumpel vermisse nicht nur ich seit jahren bitterlich.
vom "wasserunkraut" (ralle24 ) zur rarität, traurig und ein echter verlust. mein erster rheinbarsch hat mich geblendet: so rot die flossen, so farbenreich sein kleid, so ein s c h ö n e r fisch!. Sieg -veteranen wussten zu unterscheiden zwischen barschen aus der Sieg (die blassen) und die farbenprächtigen ritter ausm rhein.
"damals" (war mindestens die hälfte der AB-ler noch in der ungewissen planung), gabs bei jeder pirsch barsch, klein, mittel, selten groß.
echtes geliebtes unkraut...

mag sein, dass es heute anderer technik bedarf, um die blaubunten zu kriegen, aber so zuhause sind die nicht mehr bei uns.

ist schade.

deshalb, hätte ich das "eine jahr", dann wärs mein tribut an den barsch.

(riecht nicht so angenehm wie thymallus und ist auch nicht so "WOW!" wie die, auf die ich heute nicht mehr jagd machen würde, ortsabhängig, klar)

barsch wird in guten größen und stückzahlen gefangen - liest man im AB, vom boot, an/im hafen usw. usw.

spezielle plätze zu bestimmten zeiten - ich hab das stachelige kerlchen als überallundimmerleckererlästing gekannt und nicht als highdef-fisch.

der barsch war "die mücke" des wassers, immer und überall zugange.
heute nicht mehr, jedenfalls am "strom der deutschen". ( kann so gesehen auch diverse verwarnte mit der R-allergie verstehen) durchaus wert,
ein ganzes jahr nur ihm zu widmen, dem barsch, dem prächtigen.



außerdem reimt er sich prima :m


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Bachforelle ist bei mir weit vorne, weil es die überwiegend in meinem Vereinsgewässer gibt, ich mir den Zielfisch lange ausgesucht habe und vom ganz nahe liegenden Rhein wegen Verbauung, Grundeln und Überfischung irgendwie die Nase voll habe. Sonst wäre es bei einer Umfrage vor 20 Jahren der Aal und vor 10 Jahren die Barbe gewesen.


----------



## Pumba86 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Hätte die Schleie gewählt, aber so bin ich auf Zander ausgewichen^^ ..:Müsste ich die Köfis dann kaufen? denn die muss ich ja sonst auch fangen


----------



## alltogo (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ein ganzes Jahr auf eine Fischart??? Das würd ich glaub nicht mehr machen! 

Ich hab von 14-20 NUR auf Karpfen gefischt... ein voll blut Carphunter halt, aber diese monotone Angelei ist nichts mehr für mich, dafür ist unser Hobby zu vielfältig....


----------



## fordfan1 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



alltogo schrieb:


> Ein ganzes Jahr auf eine Fischart??? Das würd ich glaub nicht mehr machen!
> 
> Ich hab von 14-20 NUR auf Karpfen gefischt... ein voll blut Carphunter halt, aber diese monotone Angelei ist nichts mehr für mich, dafür ist unser Hobby zu vielfältig....




Sehe ich ähnlich,nur immer auf eine Art?,was macht man dann während den Schonzeiten???


----------



## Jose (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich,nur immer auf eine Art?,was macht man dann während den Schonzeiten???



planung ist alles. oder kennst du eine schonzeit für barsch?


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Definitiv Barsche! Kampfstark, größenwahnsinnig, kleene Punker und einfach sympathisch!


----------



## Andal (2. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Also ich finde die Tendenz dieses Votums erstens nicht überraschend und zweitens aus meiner Sicht trotzdem sehr erfreulich.

Wie erwartet rennt der Großteil hinter den üblichen Modefischen her, bevorzugt Raubfische, was einem Friedfischangler nur ein freudiges Lächeln auf die Lippen zaubern kann. Da scheinen ja goldene Zeiten anzubrechen!? 

Was mir dabei aber nicht so einleuchtet, ist der Umstand, dass sich in so einem Jahr der beschränkten Möglichkeiten so viele eine Fischart wählen, die obendrein noch mit einer Schonzeit belegt ist. Eine Beschränkung in der Beschränkung? Schon erstaunlich!


----------



## Knispel (2. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



Jose schrieb:


> planung ist alles. oder kennst du eine schonzeit für barsch?


 
Ja - in Bremen 1.2 - 15.5.


----------



## wolf86 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

bei mir wärs der hecht, liegt aber wohl hauptsächlich daran, dass ich beim raubfisch im gegensatz zum friedfisch zumindest noch wählen kann ob "ansitzen" oder "blinkern gehen". 

barsch fällt für mich weg, da diese bei mir nur beifang sind, werden von mir in der regel nie mit absicht beangelt. Ein jahr auf zander wäre bei unseren wassern wohl zu unerfolgreich. Daher eben der hecht, recht guter bestand, erfolgsaussichten und es gibt doch nix geileres wenn der schwimmer untertaucht und im drill springt der esox aus dem wasser 

als klassischer allrounder geh ich natürlich das ganze jahr auf alles mögliche, je nach lust und laune.


----------



## 42er barsch (2. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

hi,

ich habe auch den barsch gewählt.

mal abgesehen von ein-zwei nächten auf aal und einige wenige stipp-sessions im kalten winter ist der bei mir aber schon seit jahren DER  zielfisch.

zander und hechte sind willkommene beifänge obwohl ich ohne diese auch sehr gut leben kann.

gruss


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



Pumba86 schrieb:


> Hätte die Schleie gewählt, aber so bin ich auf Zander ausgewichen...



So geht's mir ebenfalls!



			
				wolf86 schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass ich beim raubfisch im  gegensatz zum friedfisch zumindest noch wählen kann ob "ansitzen" oder  "blinkern gehen"....



und daher ist es als Alternative der Zander geworden, zumal er auch gut schmeckt und es bei mir zu wenig bis gar keine Barsche gibt.


----------



## daci7 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Puh ... sich so einzuschränken würde mir unendlich schwer fallen.
Erstmal  die Frage ob Spin- oder Ansitzen und da musste ich zu meinem eigenen  Erstaunen sagen, dass ich eher aufs Spinnen verzichten könnte als aufs  Ansitzen. (Aber ganz knapp und nur wegen dem Entspannungsfaktor)
Beim  Ansitzen find ich dann die richtigen Haare-Rauf-Bisse, die einen  verrückt werden lassen am besten - Hecht, Zander, Wels und Barsch  fliegen da für mich raus.
Da die Schleie nicht dabei steht, Döbel und Barbe warum auch immer nie meine Zielfische waren und Karpfen  eh meist als Beifang beim Friedfischangeln dabei sind hab ich mal den  Brassen gewählt - sehr variantenreich zu beangeln und spannende Bisse!


----------



## thanatos (3. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Obwohl ich die Idee unheimlich doof finde#d,ich hab mich
für Barsch entschieden.Schmeckt super und hat keine
Schonzeit.|supergri


----------



## fordfan1 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



Jose schrieb:


> planung ist alles. oder kennst du eine schonzeit für barsch?


 
Jepp,gab es bei uns im Verein mal 

Hatten auch nen Schonmaß von 35...

Utopisch für diese Gewässer,aber es wurde vorgegeben.


----------



## Sneep (3. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Hallo,

ganz klar, Äsche


SneeP


----------



## fordfan1 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ganz klar, Äsche
> 
> ...



Bei uns das ganze Jahr Tabu...

Hecht auch von Mitte Februar bis September,einschliesslich Spinnfischen,das schränkt die Auswahl dann doch ein wenig ein.


----------



## Jose (3. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



Jose schrieb:


> planung ist alles. oder kennst du eine schonzeit für barsch?





Knispel schrieb:


> Ja - in Bremen 1.2 - 15.5.





fordfan1 schrieb:


> Jepp,gab es bei uns im Verein mal
> 
> Hatten auch nen Schonmaß von 35...
> 
> Utopisch für diese Gewässer,aber es wurde vorgegeben.



bin ich überrascht, schonzeit für das geliebte wasser"unkraut", wär mir nicht in den sinn gekommen, bedanke mich aber für die erweiterung meiner begrenzten kenntnisse.

schonzeit & mindestmaß für barsche - wär auch hier  durchaus angesagt. 
wär aber auch dann mein jahresfisch


----------



## Florian1980 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Eigentlich ganz klar, Hecht vom Boot mit der Spinrute. Es gibt beim Angeln nichts aufregenderes als einen Hechtbiss live zu spüren. Leider hab ich hier kein Hechtgewässer. Da es im Neckar tolle Karpfen gibt und dieser vor der Haustüre liegt also Karpfen.


----------



## Jose (3. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



Florian1980 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz klar, Hecht vom Boot mit der Spinrute. Es gibt beim Angeln nichts aufregenderes als einen Hechtbiss live zu spüren. Leider hab ich hier kein Hechtgewässer. Da es im Neckar tolle Karpfen gibt und dieser vor der Haustüre liegt also Karpfen.



traurig ist das leben, manchmal. du willst hecht und kriegst karpfen. tät ich mich beschweren tuten -  oder nach der decke strecken :m


----------



## Derbi17 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Eindeutig Karpfen


----------



## Tino (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Für mich ganz klar die Meerforelle,denn da spielen gleich mehrere Faktoren für mich die entscheidende Rolle.

Das Watangeln  in der Ostsee hat für mich etwas tief entspannendes,trotzdem bei jeden Wurf mit einem Fisch rechnen zu können ,macht es für mich zugleich wieder sehr spannend.

Die Mischung aus beidem ist für mich die perfekte Entspannung.

Dann ist man noch so ziemlich allein beim angeln ,was ich sehr genieße .

Kein Trubel oder Gequatsche ,kein Gefrage oder anderes Zeugs.

Einfach nur Angeln . . .


----------



## Andal (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



Tino schrieb:


> Das Watangeln  in der Ostsee hat für mich etwas tief *entspannend*es,trotzdem bei jeden Wurf mit einem Fisch rechnen zu können ,macht es für mich zugleich wieder sehr *spannend*.



Das sind sicherlich die Schlüsselwörter, wenn man seine Passion zu beschreiben hat.


----------



## Tino (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Schön zu wissen ,Andal ,dass es Leute gibt die eine Passion zu begreifen wissen.

Mir ist auch völlig egal ob ich etwas fange oder auch nicht.

Der Weg ist Genuss . . . zumindest für mich.

Mit sich alleine, allein sein zu können, dass ist für mich die höchste Form der Entspannug.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich unter der Bedingung wahrscheinlich bald das Angeln aufgeben würde (ich bin Allrounder durch und durch und brauche die Abwechslung...), ich würde mich für dem Karpfen entscheiden.

Er ist überall vorhanden, kampfstark und bietet Abwechslung:
Ob Fallenstellen auf Kapitale mit Boilie, Spaßangeln mit der Match oder Feeder auf Satzer, oder Pirschangeln mit Schwimmbrot...
Alles ist möglich!
Selbst im tiefsten Winter kann man ihn noch erwischen, wenn man verrückt genug ist.

Aber warum, um alles in der Welt, so eine Frage???
Es gibt so viele Fischarten, und jede hat ihren ganz eigenen Reiz!

Sicher, derjenige, der sich, als Spechimen Hunter, Talent vorausgesetzt, ausschließlich einer Art widmet, wird Erfolge vorwiesen können, die andere neidisch machen.

Aber, wer nur auf einen Fisch fixiert ist, misst sich meist auch an den, von der Werbung vorgegebenen, Gewichtsmarken!

Sollte es beim Angeln nicht aber um etwas anderes gehen???

Um die Freude draußen zu sein und seine eigene Herausforderung zu haben?
Ich hab bei vielen Fischen das Ziel, meine PB zu knacken, oder zumindest eine gewisse Mindestgröße zu erreichen.
Aber, wenn´s nicht klappt geht die meine Welt deswegen auch nicht unter!

:mWichtig ist doch nur, daß man Freude hat, ans Wasser zu gehen!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Pikepauly (8. August 2013)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ich habe den Hecht gewählt. Im jahreszeitlichen Verlauf, habe ich da am wenigsten Lücken zu denen er nicht beangelt werden kann/darf.


----------



## Gani (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Wenn ich wählen müsste, wäre es ganz klar der Aal für mich. Ich mag ihn in jeder Zubereitungsart, räucher ihn auch gerne selbst. Das schönste ist aber der Ansitz auf Ihn. Besonders die lauen Nächte haben es mir angetan, man möchte gar nicht glauben, was man nachts alles hören und sehen kann.


----------



## Angelrooth (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Definitiv auf Wels.  Wenn die jetzt man nicht so zickig wären


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Kommt auf das Gewässer an und die vorraussichtlichen Erfolgsaussichten.
Da ich aber überwiegend mit der Feederrute fische ist selektives fischen kaum machbar.
Aber wenn alles passt und  ich die Aussicht auf eine neue PB hätte dann wäre es Brassen,auch wenn die Latte da schon recht hoch liegt.:q


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Der trööt liegt ja eigentlich schon 4 Jahre auf Eis, wird aber scheinbar noch mal aufgewärmt.
Meine Lieblingsfischart ist auch nicht dabei, kann daher nicht abstimmen.
Ich Fische fast ausschließlich auf Renken, weil sie nicht immer leicht zu fangen sind und weil oberlecker.
Alle genannten Fischarten kann doch jeder.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## FishingReen (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Servus Freunde,

Ich wähle hier ganz klar die Bachforelle! 
1. einer der schmackhaftesten Fische 
2. kann man sie mit Natur und Kunstköder erwischen
3. was gibt es schöneres als bei Sonnenaufgang mit Wathose im Bach zu laufen und hoffen ne „getupfte“ zu erwischen!


In diesem Sinne Petri heil derweil und an guten Rutsch


----------



## Allround-Angler (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Döbel: 
1. Keine Schonzeit
2. beißt fast das ganze Jahr
Durchhalten würde ich das nicht, warum nenne ich mich Allround-Angler?


----------



## jochen68 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich Fische fast ausschließlich auf Renken, weil sie nicht immer leicht zu fangen sind und weil oberlecker.
> Gruß Siggi



... genau, Siggi, auch ich fische nur noch auf Renken, aber die Beifänge sind auch schon Klasse :m


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ja mein Lieber,
da sind wir beide auf einer Wellenlänge.#6
Hoffe, daß ich im neuen Jahr mehr Zeit finde und sich dann auch der regelmäßige Erfolg einstellt.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Bei mir wäre es das Rotauge. Einer der schönsten Winterfische und auch im Sommer ein willkommener Abnehmer für Köder. Mit der Jagd nach Masse und Qualität kann man sich da viiiiiel Zeit mit vertreiben


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ich gebe Kochtopf recht, erweitere aber auf Döbel. Diese Fische lassen sich das ganze Jahr über fangen, in Sonnenglast und Schneesturm. Man kann ihnen mit Pose, Grundblei oder Fliege nachstellen, Mr. Chub sogar mit der ganzen Palette der Spinnangelei. 
 Und kleine Plötzen lassen sich immer fangen, dann ist die Herausforderung Beifang (Uckeln, Güstern und Huchen) zu meiden. 
 Von Kapitalen Rotaugen als Zielfisch ganz zu schweigen....


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Döbel:
> 1. Keine Schonzeit
> 2. beißt fast das ganze Jahr
> Durchhalten würde ich das nicht, warum nenne ich mich Allround-Angler?



Richtig. Der Döbel würde den charmanten Vorteil bieten, dass er das ganze Jahr zu fangen ist. 

Aalangeln finde ich z.B. wie hier beschrieben auch ne stimmungsvolle Angelegenheit. Aber wenn es ausschließlich der sein dürfte, dann hätte man zwischen Oktober und April schon ein kleines "Sinnproblem".  

Warum der Döbel so wenig Stimmen hat liegt wohl daran, dass auch der Hecht abgesehen von der Schonzeit, ganzjährig fangbar ist. #6


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Bei wir wäre das ganz klar der Barsch. 
Genügend gute Gründe wurden hier ja schon genannt.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

...Aal.:q


----------



## Damyl (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Wenn ich mir vorher Köderfisch fangen darf, nehm ich den Hecht. Andere Räuber wären ja dann erfreulicher Beifang.


----------



## Stulle (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ich hab Karpfen genommen, da müsste ich am wenigsten verzichten. Im Winter müsste man mich aber fest binden damit ich nicht ans Meer fahre.


----------



## Reg A. (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Mach ich schon seit vielen Jahren so. Antwort bei mir: Hecht. 
Beifang gibt's natürlich auch noch zur genüge (Zander, Barsch, Waller, vereinzelt Rapfen und Döbel), beangle ich aber nicht gezielt.


----------



## Brachsenfan (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Leider kann ich hier nicht mit abstimmen.
Bin halt ein echter Allrounder! 

Bei mir kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass
1. Hechte(meine Lieblingsraubfische) ein viertel Jahr Schonzeit bei mir haben, 
2. Rotaugen und Rotfedern bei mir auch 2 Monate im Jahr geschont sind
und 3. bei mir auch Karpfen und Schleien in November + Dezember nicht beangelt werden dürfen.
Und den Döbel gibt es bei mir in den Seen nicht.


----------



## zokker (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Ich habe auch gewählt.:vik:


----------



## Rhönräuber (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Bei mir wäre es auch der Barsch, schmeckt total lecker und ich kann drauf Spinfischen und ansitzen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Bei mir ist es uneingeschränkt der Barsch, ab 35 cm liefert er am UL Geräte einen tollen Drill.
Essen möchte ich ihn nicht, dazu habe ich zu viel Respekt vor so einem Barsch der schon viele Jahre in einem Gewässer überlebt hat.
Zudem kann ich ihn ja nicht nochmal drillen wenn er in der Pfanne landet :q


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein ganzes Jahr nur auf eine Fischart! - Welche wäre es?*

Rotauge,wenn denn Hecht Zander oder Barsch als Beifang  kann ich auch sehr gut mit leben...


----------

